# Need White Silkie



## Yolk (Jul 30, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can buy a white silkie around 4 months old?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Go on Facebook and look for Nee England Poultry Fanciers group. They are very Pro silkie. They all have them. They would be able to help you best. . Tell them Stacy Curro sent you.


----------



## Yolk (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the tip


----------

